# CPC vs CPC-H exam



## dnagode (Jul 15, 2010)

Can someone tell me how the CPC and the CPC-H exams differ? Are there a lot of billing/reimbursement questions on the CPC-H exam?


----------



## Lekishak (Jul 16, 2010)

*difference*

I think you can look under certification on this website and find out the format of each exam and compare the difference.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 16, 2010)

dnagode said:


> Can someone tell me how the CPC and the CPC-H exams differ? Are there a lot of billing/reimbursement questions on the CPC-H exam?



The CPC questions are geared toward the physician coder and the physician office setting.
The CPC-H is geared toward the hospital outpatient facility coder and the outpatient setting.  
There were billing and reimbursement questions when I took the CPC-H as well as questions about the chargemaster and outpatient code editor, and specific questions regarding the UB-04.


----------



## dnagode (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you both for answering my post!


----------

